# best wax for under £100, any opinions please



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

any opinions on best wax for a budget of £100, 
the wax will be used on various coloured cars.

any price upto £100:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 for well under a ton :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you'll get lots of different answers to this one. raceglaze 42 is good imo, or if you can stretch to £120, celeste dettaglio is awesome


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

i take it the raceglaze 42 and 55 are carnuba content


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They have 15% off now at carwashnwax  it's a lovely wax/ I've just picked up wolfgang fuzion for £83 which comes with a free refill. Otherwise in that price bracket I love glasur, supernatural in the wooden pot and celeste.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> you'll get lots of different answers to this one. raceglaze 42 is good imo, or if you can stretch to £120, celeste dettaglio is awesome


shout on the cel det Kev.......but i was trying to keep him under budget :lol:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

cheers for the help, under 100 is pref,
i have had a friend keep advising me on the poorboys wax, which is does not cost much, he has a quite a few different wax's and is certain its one of the best for under 100 having tested a wide range,
any views on this


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

ak07 said:


> cheers for the help, under 100 is pref,
> i have had a friend keep advising me on the poorboys wax, which is does not cost much, he has a quite a few different wax's and is certain its one of the best for under 100 having tested a wide range,
> any views on this


cant really argue with nattys at 12 quid a tub but much better product for more money but ill never slag nattys as for its price point i think its legendary and it smells of bubblegum and is a doddle to use.
big difference from you original post up to £100 though as theres some outstanding waxes in that area of cash


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

will probably go for the raceglaze 55 and get a tube of nattys and see how i get on


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Dodo juice supernatural loving this stuff atm


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm still impressed with the Blackfire i have you'll get both the wax and Lsp (use as base layer) for under £100


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think over Glasur without a doubt, under... RG55 for what it offers and the price of it, it's very hard to beat without looking at sealents or systems like werkstat.

Imo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

glasur great wax, its zymol...


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Er Glasur... you wont go wrong. Great wax, easy on and off and the beading / water run off:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And in my experience 5+ months durability and nearly 10,000 miles. Certificate and bag adds to the experience too


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Victoria wax concours.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Supernatural, Glasur or Blackfire midnight sun. You'll be very impressed with all three :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackfire kit, i think you can get both for a ton ish


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

IMHO There is no such thing as the best wax, each has different character. With that money there are tons of options and reading review just even confused you even more. Just go with your instinct


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Autoglym High Def Wax. You could get 4 tubs, 8 applictors and 4 microfibres for £100.00. Magic stuff mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Another wax that gets little mention but delivers excellent results- Smartwax Concours http://www.monzacarcare.com/smartwax/smartwax-concours-carnauba-wax/0/

and one of my current favourites- Swissvax Shield http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-shield.html


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

NAVIWAX.....awesome and about £35


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another here for the Autoglym HD wax. It doesn't have a fancy name etc, but it's as good as or better than some of the 'boutique' stuff and at 25 quid (amazon) it's a steal.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Been using Zymol Titanium for a while and found it a great durable wax.:buffer:


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

One more here for Raceglaze 55..


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

"After 6 and 1/2 months, the following waxes are still protecting the paintwork:

Autoglym Hi Def
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Nattys White & Blue
RaceGlaze 55
Swissvax Divine, Mystery, BoS and Concourso
Victoria Concours
***** Vintage and Glasur

So there you have it, my final list of what lasted over six months in very extreme conditions too."

Quoted from another post, 4 waxes in there at under £25. Spending up to £100 for a tub of wax seems to be a name buy not a product. IMO of course


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My two favourite waxes are Glasur and Rainforest Rub... both are simple to apply and bead well... the sheeting of Glasur is very impressive!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

supernatural:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Glasur for me as well :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Got the Blackfire on atm, awesome beading and great on Black (funnily enough).

Colli 915 for circa 25 squids is awesome value and is lasting up a peach on my bonnet and the wife's car.


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

Swissvax Shield would be my choice! Amazing gloss, very good durability combined with a lovely smell and easy application.


----------



## JSnowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry people but clearly the best is:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Worlds-Best-C...arParts_SM&hash=item1e6162dad5#ht_5530wt_1118

lol!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

another vote for glasur.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Many people talk about RG waxes these days. I feel strong temptation to buy RG 55 and/or Black Label... :wall:

Sorry for off topic...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i would love to try black label, but whats stopping me right now, the price tag lol..

It will be great to see a sample of this product, but i feel thats very unlikely..

Raceglaze are amazing products...


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> Another wax that gets little mention but delivers excellent results- Smartwax Concours http://www.monzacarcare.com/smartwax/smartwax-concours-carnauba-wax/0/
> 
> and one of my current favourites- Swissvax Shield http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-shield.html


+1 for Shield. Good durability and my base entry wax for Swissvax details. PTFE makes it ideal for cars parked outside and not garaged, gives it that extra something.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Having used both Glassur and AG HD wax I've got to say in terms of durability and gloss/finish you have trouble seeing the difference on well prepared paintwork. I am a little short sighted though


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

killash said:


> Having used both Glassur and AG HD wax I've got to say in terms of durability and gloss/finish you have trouble seeing the difference on well prepared paintwork. I am a little short sighted though


Main difference is the Brand and quite a few quid. Not sure how much Glassur is, but it's more than i would pay for a wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

petes 53, 53% carnauba content, plus ingredients is found in more upmarket waxes on the market..

Its cheap easy to use, decent finish, i use it and well as my mates all the time..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

another for Collie 915.

It's on my roof and bonnet, looks great and the sheeting and beading is fab.

still love 476 too though..


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Srp then any colly job done bud.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

buff not enuf said:


> Srp then any colly job done bud.


But best under £100? Seriously?


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Many people talk about RG waxes these days. I feel strong temptation to buy RG 55 and/or Black Label... :wall:
> 
> Sorry for off topic...


For some time now I've been pulled towards RG55 but not with the slightest bit of interest in RG42 

A large part of a special wax, performance aside is how it looks/makes you feel. For this I think I would go down the Z.y.m.o.l route cert and all


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Turtle Wax original


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

zymol glasur has to be one of the best waxs that i have tryed if you got the money treat yourself,i think the discussion thing that always happens about the prices of wax can be put on most things in life some people buy Dunlop trainers and are more then happy with them,others buy Nike Air Max in principle they both do the same thing cover your feet but there is a better quality and FEEL of ownership with the nikes even though they both do the same job.durability ease of use is another story,hope this makes sense.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

One more for Raceglaze 55 - seriously good value for money :thumb:

Easy to use and even smells like a winter candle :lol:
Nothing to touch it at that price IMHO....


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought rg55 after all good things I read. I can't say if it is the best (most experience needed with other specimens). However, what I can say is that it's very easy on application and buffing off (important if you want to top up often), definitely adds warmth to the finish and lasts at least 8 weeks.

Glasur coming next. You can found it for around 70 pounds (delivered) on eBay from the US. In the mean time I couldn't resist s100 (i.e. R222 concours) for 22 pounds (delivered) as it is in good light for its gloss .


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> Turtle Wax original


Are you serious?  We could name nearly any wax form £0 to £100 here this way, since there is no really bad wax in the market.

But that's not what OP asked for I think. He wants a wax which price is close to £100...


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Srp then any colly job done bud.


Colly 476s. And yes job done :thumb: unless you want better then jog on to Gtechnic :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want a wax for under 100 quid and are prepared to spend close to that, you don't really want to be asking peoples opinions. You will never get a definate answer, just what they reckon is a decent wax. Have a look in the showroom/studio section and see what these guys are using and the results they are getting. You will see that a lot of them use the lower priced gear and sealants, well worth doing some research here. That's how i decided to buy Megs 16 at a whopping 11 quid!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike_T said:


> Are you serious?  We could name nearly any wax form £0 to £100 here this way, since there is no really bad wax in the market.
> 
> But that's not what OP asked for I think. He wants a wax which price is close to £100...


It's no less serious than folk mentioning 476 or fk1000, the criteria is <£100.
But yes I understand your point, although between the £60-£100 I can't think of any products other than the packaging is more fancy

Turtle Wax is on this










and this










and this










and this










and this


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There have been mentioned the usual big hitters, but as has been said simply go for what your gut feeling says.
You simply cant afford them all to try.
I got the purple haze pro sample and glad was only sample as it didnt last long and that put me off but others have great experiance especially supernatural.

I know if i had the money i would try the blackfire sun kit.

Thats my gut feeling and each to there own.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> There have been mentioned the usual big hitters,* but as has been said simply go for what your gut feeling says.
> You simply cant afford them all to try.*
> I got the purple haze pro sample and glad was only sample as it didnt last long and that put me off but others have great experiance especially supernatural.
> 
> ...


Indeed, get the product for yourself, not everybody else :speechles


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It's no less serious than folk mentioning 476 or fk1000, the criteria is <£100.
> But yes I understand your point, although between the £60-£100 I can't think of any products other than the packaging is more fancy
> 
> Turtle Wax is on this
> ...


I see. Nothing wrong with TW, I just thought that OP asked for recommendation on more expensive waxes... I might be wrong however. 

Nice photos BTW! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

My mate avanti, u 120% showed this thread up brillantly under the spotlight.
The turtlewax are not bad products, i do use turtlewax platnium as it achieves amazing gloss levels and reflection i rate it very highly.

My friend the op, if u want a wax for 100 pounds, then go with your gut instict.
I was going to treat myself to the newyear with a new wax, for 100 tops as well, but i am saving my cash for raceglaze black label for the summer, thats me, in the meantime i am using collinite 915, simoniz orgainal and raceglaze 55, which has been on car for 7 months and still beading.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> My mate avanti, u 120% showed this thread up brillantly under the spotlight.
> The turtlewax are not bad products, i do use turtlewax platnium as it achieves amazing gloss levels and reflection i rate it very highly.


lol!
I've got turtlewax platnium paste wax, and to be honest, to me it looks better than supernatural and cg 50/50. Looks lovely dark and deep, and just glows! Lasts months too! I laugh every time I use it, knowing I've got expensive waxes sitting there and this does a better job! That was untill I got p21s concours and Victoria wax concours. The turtlewax platinum looks darker, deeper and has more glow than the p21s, but not as wet. The vics red looks darker, deeper, and wetter than everything else I've tried!


----------



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

james_death said:


> There have been mentioned the usual big hitters, but as has been said simply go for what your gut feeling says.
> You simply cant afford them all to try.
> I got the purple haze pro sample and glad was only sample as it didnt last long and that put me off but others have great experiance especially supernatural.
> 
> ...


How long did you find the PHP lasted?

I've just applied it to our cars, hoping for at least several months to tide us over to April time!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> lol!
> I've got turtlewax platnium paste wax, and to be honest, to me it looks better than supernatural and cg 50/50. Looks lovely dark and deep, and just glows! Lasts months too! I laugh every time I use it, knowing I've got expensive waxes sitting there and this does a better job! That was untill I got p21s concours and Victoria wax concours. The turtlewax platinum looks darker, deeper and has more glow than the p21s, but not as wet. The vics red looks darker, deeper, and wetter than everything else I've tried!


See, someone agrees with me lol, thanks.
I tottally agree with u, i have used many waxes in my time, sometimes gone silly on purchases that i really not need.
i brought turtlewax platnium, 4 years back in a petrol station, was on sale price, i paid £1.50 for it, was stunned when i arrived at halfords that it was retailing for 10.00 pound.
Anyway i thought i would buy it, and knew to myself it will a run of the mill wax job, but i was wrong.
When i waxed my car, it looked dark, filled in the scratches in and very glossy, i was very impressed, thought i would read the back of the bottle for the ingredients.
Anyway the point i am making is i have used high end waxes in my time, and really people may laugh now, this adds a bit of bling to the paintwork, more than supernatural for me i'm afraid, and does last.
When i wax it with this product, i get more looks on the road, plus my neighbours ask me what i have used..

Plus the turtlewax platnium tyre dressing is amazing, adds more gloss levels than meguiars endurance in my opinion as well.
Does not last log as meguiars, but certainly gives the tyres a deep glossy sheen, best i have had so far.

Turtlewax are decent products, cheap, affordable, performance is well of the products plus easily available.

Another wax i love is collinite 915 plus petes 53, cheap, but do the job well.
For durabilty, can't beat simoniz orginal, this stuff carries on going forever, been on my car for 7 months, rain sleet snow cold, and is still beading... has not lost colour fade.

For the op, a wax for the 100 pound mark, raceglaze 55, now this stuff lasts a long time, plus gives a the paintwork a real glossy shimmer, u willbe impressed.
£65, they are retailing at, or zymol glasur, as said before which is the 100 pound mark.
Better off going for zymol glasur, u will be very impressed indeed..


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike_T said:


> Are you serious?  We could name nearly any wax form £0 to £100 here this way, since there is no really bad wax in the market.
> 
> But that's not what OP asked for I think. He wants a wax which price is close to £100...


Glad to see this got a bit of discussion going, was I serious, Yes and No but the answer has been hit upon, you could say pretty much anything and it would be an acceptable answer, most of it's just personal opinion. Personally I would actually save about £80 of the £100 budget and buy AG HD Wax off and ebay trader.

On TW Original it's perfectly reasonable but I don't think it lasts that long. The tyre dressing already mentioned is a personal favourite of mine and gives good results and lasts.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Glad to see this got a bit of discussion going, was I serious, Yes and No but the answer has been hit upon, you could say pretty much anything and it would be an acceptable answer,* most of it's just personal opinion. * Personally I would actually save about £80 of the £100 budget and buy AG HD Wax off and ebay trader.
> 
> *On TW Original it's perfectly reasonable but I don't think it lasts that long.* The tyre dressing already mentioned is a personal favourite of mine and gives good results and lasts.


Yes indeed, personal opinion and requirements, AG HD is a good purchase at any price, the other brands last an ample amount of time too, in the past one product may have lasted MUCH longer than the competition, but durability has levelled off now :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

best for me navi wax dark, easy to apply, great finish, and miles cheaper than a ton!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ilovepooma said:


> How long did you find the PHP lasted?
> 
> I've just applied it to our cars, hoping for at least several months to tide us over to April time!


PM Sent dude.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

baldiloc said:


> best for me navi wax dark, easy to apply, great finish, and miles cheaper than a ton!


it's on the list of new waxes to buy! :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> Turtle Wax original


+ 1

but i found that ice paste has 6 months plus on duarbility and will not mark or stain rubber and plastic trim


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> it's on the list of new waxes to buy! :thumb:


Naviwax smell similar 476s , I hate this smell !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Naviwax smell similar 476s , I hate this smell !


I love the smell of solvents!!!

I'm gonna have to say celeste again, ask the right people and you'll get it for a ton and it's just epic. With a dampened applicator it spreads sooooooooo far and thin it goes on easy and comes off easy, lasts well, smells like old lady face cream (i'm told) and looks epic. Best I've ever got silver looking with it yesterday.

Oh and beads amazingly and sheets faster than blacklight (which was pretty dam quick). Once this pot runs out I will be replacing it, I've never used a wax as much as I've used this one, it's a joy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi did you try the fuzion ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Autoperfection aren't back until the 14th so my lusso oro, pinnacle souveren and fuzion estate are gonna have to wait a little bit!  I'm very excited though, to make up for my wait I'm having more zaino goodies delivered today :lol:

Thinking of ordering the complete wolfgang concourse kit thingy to go with it, although I still have some sealant 3.0 left (amazingly, although it never, ever seemed to need topping up, that stuff is epicly durable)


----------

